# 67 M38 Cdn History - Help



## roosterdaddy (12 Oct 2010)

Hi,

New to the forum - where does one go to determine whether my recently purchased jeep did anything interesting in terms of service?  It is registered as a 67 but the dash decal suggests 1970.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Michael in Vancouver


----------



## roosterdaddy (12 Oct 2010)

Here is the dash number ...

Txs, Michael


----------



## George Wallace (12 Oct 2010)

Does that number match the number on the Data plate under the "Chicken Bar"?


----------



## roosterdaddy (12 Oct 2010)

I don't know so will take a pic of the plaques tomorrow after work and then post it.

Txs, Michael


----------



## roosterdaddy (14 Oct 2010)

Hi George,

The pic doesn't show things well but here is the info - M38A1CDN2 / NATO Stock No 2320-21-842-4506 / Ordinance Code 121201 / Mfg Serial # 97291 / Mfr Part No. 657323 date delivered is Jan 68 / Contract # 2MK7-7 / Inspected Jan 68

Interested to hear what you think!

Cheers, Michael (in Vancouver, BC, Canada)


----------



## GK .Dundas (14 Oct 2010)

I don't know George thinks but I think you've gotten yourself one of the finest military vehicles ever built!


----------

